# Intel E10G42BFSR



## minimike (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there,

the Intel E10G42BFSR 10G Ethernet Nic is supported on FreeBSD 8.3?

cheers Darko


----------



## t1066 (Aug 2, 2012)

Intel 10GB NIC is supported by either ixgb() or ixgbe() in FreeBSD.


----------

